# Show your favorite poison!



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2014)

By now, if ACLBottles is watching all the chat areas, he's face-palming after the now four SHOW YOUR FAVORITE [insert type here] BOTTLE!!!  threads I've started, using his original and great idea. As I do not have a poisons bottle, I cannot show 'mine.' But! you can show one or two of yours with a description on its history and age. You know, I think I'll start a thread on bitters and medical related next--unless, as I oddly feel, one has been started in medicine related bottles already. Anyway, it's time to showcase the best of the best.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Grr. No responses.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm here for you bear! My favorite ! Leggetts Magic fluid for bedbugs. New York . Lady applying to bed head board and the bed bug. Bottle looks exactly like a  Worcestershire Sauce ![attachment=image(RC).jpg]
[attachment=image(JP).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you, Goodman! I love it! But not if I were a chef and thought, Say, this would be good on my meal! Thank you for the response. I feared this thread'd be a bust.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 28, 2014)

Seriously? No one else has a favorite? *Glares at everyone who is viewing this and owns a poison except Goodman*


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 28, 2014)

Been waiting for you !!!! Sweet Dreams, out of New Orleans.[attachment=image(CG).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 28, 2014)

*Smiles* Thank you for being kind enough to play to my thread. I don't know why it is not already on page two. I thought it was a good idea. Maybe they all went on vacation? If they feel their poisons aren't good enough, who cares. Our museum displays stuff they will never buy, much to the excitement of at least my family, and the other gawkers of the display cases. Every piece is a wonderful piece. For yours, I'm amazed the labels and colors survived so well.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 28, 2014)

I think the poison guys went to Facebook, but they do drop by sometimes. Especially if they see something interesting !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2014)

That's what this is for!


----------



## pcolabottles1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a Lewis Bear posion from Pensacola that I will post pictures tonight.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2014)

That sounds great!


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jul 29, 2014)

My one and only poison....


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2014)

It's beautiful! What's it say and when's it from? Thank you for responding to my thread!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 29, 2014)

Not meaning to sound trite, but all my poisons are my favourites, so I've had a hard time deciding. Anyhow, here's pic of a poison from my collection that comes with a favourite "war" story. Leanne, my wife, and I were paying a regular visit to an antique shop in a tourist village south of Calgary. I breezed over a display case, thinking it contained the usual assortment of china, jewellery, etc. Well, Leanne pulls me aside -- she's good not to make a fuss because some dealers' ears perk up and so do prices -- and whispers to me there's a poison bottle in the display case I had just glanced over. I double back, spot the bottle, ask to examine it, hide my smile, and buy it. It's the one pictured. Now, while it looks like a standard Parke, Davis & Co., it comes with a variant twist, since its base is marked with a Dominion Glass Co. mould number. This makes the bottle an uncatalogued Canadian variant. Leanne has nice eyes, both to look at and for spying bottles I miss in shops!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2014)

Great story with a great bottle.


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am not 100 percent sure but somewhere I read it is from the 1920's.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 2, 2014)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> it comes with a variant twist, since its base is marked with a Dominion Glass Co. mould number. This makes the bottle an uncatalogued Canadian variant.



Let me guess, the number is 632?  It's the only one on our charts that has a number.  If not, I would love a good image of the base. This has to be one of my favorite poisons too.  The KR-9 is relatively common (most sizes), but has such bold embossing and a wide range of sizes and variations, a sizable collection can be made of just this bottle.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mine's basally embossed with "1282" and not "632". Parke, Davis & Co.'s Canadian branch in Walkerville (part of modern-day Windsor), Ontario used two versions of this "1282" bottle. One was embossed with "POISON" on each of the two narrow sides. The other was plain, with no embossing. The former variant is the rarer. Of the latter, I've seen, over the last 30+ years, hundreds of these unembossed ones. I've dug dozens and dozens in Ontario and every labelled one I've seen has had a "Walkerville, Ontario" label.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 7, 2014)

I only own a couple of poisons. This is my favorite. Dutcher's Dead Shot for Bed Bugs.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 7, 2014)

Great embossing and I love the aqua!


----------



## ND_IXL (Aug 7, 2014)

Best poison I've ever dug!! This bottle is also for sale and if anyone is interested you can PM me. Thanks-Nick


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 7, 2014)

I have $50 total. A bit under your price-range though, eh?[]


----------



## ND_IXL (Aug 7, 2014)

lol


----------



## ND_IXL (Aug 7, 2014)

add 1k and I'll think about it hahaha


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 7, 2014)

*Hands you 1 letter K* There ya' go! []


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 14, 2014)

I guess this is my favorite considering it is my only BUT it is a cool bottle.Patent 1894 Vapo Cresolene Co Poison Bottle


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

It's pretty!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice stuff, everybody.  I really don't have anything to offer in this category.  Great wife, Glen!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, Sandchip. Leanne's photos are well done and I'm proud of her.


----------

